# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  De (jonge) probleemhuid - Artikel

## Agnes574

*DE JONGE PROBLEEMHUID*

Doorgaans is dit een vette huid gekenmerkt door een overmatige talgafscheiding,puistjes en mee-eters.
Talg vormt een noodzakelijke beschermlaag en zorgt voor de hydratatie van de huid.
Bij vette huidtypes wordt de talg overvloedig afgescheiden,waardoor de huid gaat glimmen.
Door deze overvloedige talgafscheiding(of talghypersecretie)geraakt de huid bovendien gemakkelijk geirriteerd en is ze dus zeer gevoelig.
De (jonge) probleemhuid is zeer vatbaar voor bacteriele proliferatie en ontstekingen waardoor acné kan ontstaan.
Tegenwoordig bestaan er geschikte dermatologische behandelingen die in combinatie met dermo cosmetische produkten en eenvoudige hygienische voorschriften een oplossing bieden voor een verschijnsel dat niet meer dan een probleem van voorbijgaande aard mad zijn.
*
HOE ONTSTAAN DEZE PROBLEMEN?*

In de adolescentie en de puberteit ondergaat het lichaam wezenlijke veranderingen,die in het bijzonder worden gekenmerkt door de ''activering'' van de voortplantingsklieren en de hormoonproductie die het organisme zullen ''overstelpen''.
Onder invloed van deze hormonen drijven de talgklieren hun talgproductie op.
De overmatige talgafscheiding is een essentiele voorwaarde voor het ontstaan van acné,maar vormt niet de enige oorzaak ervan.

*WELKE FACTOREN VEROORZAKEN ACNE?*

Acné ontstaat ter hoogte van het haar- en huidsmeerzakje.
Drie factoren zijn ervoor verantwoordelijk:

1. DE TALGHYPERSECRETIE;onder invloed van de hormonen vergroot het volume van de talgklieren,waardoor deze meer talg gaan afscheiden.

2. DE STERKE TOENAME VAN DE VERHOORNING;de cellen gaan zich sneller vermenigvuldigen,worden ingekapseld door de talg en vormen zo een prop die het kanaal van het haar- en huidsmeerzakje verstopt. Er vormt zich een mee-eter,die wit van kleur is in gesloten toestand en zwart na opening.

3. DE BACTERIELE KOLONISATIE;de bacterie Propionibacterium acnes,een 'vertrouwde bewoner' van het haar- en huidsmeerzakje,is verzot op talg. Ze zal zich daar dermate ontwikkelen en vermenigvuldigen dat de vetzuren van de talg worden omgezet in irriterende vetzuren die een ontsteking zullen veroorzaken. De mee-eters worden dan grote rode en gevoelige puisten.

*HOE MOET DE (JONGE) PROBLEEMHUID WORDEN BEHANDELD?*

Neem een aantal eenvoudige hygienische regels in acht en gebruik geschikte en zeer zachte dermocosmetische verzorgingsprodukten.

HET WASSEN:het gezicht en de rest van het lichaam s'morgens en s'avonds wassen. (Jonge) meisjes dienen make-up te verwijderen zonder hierin te overdrijven:hoe harder de huid wordt gereinigd,hoe sneller ze vet zal worden(gebruik geen alcoholhoudende lotions!)

HET SCHEREN:gebruik scheerschuim/gel voor gevoelige huid met anti-bacteriele eigenschappen.

DE LICHAAMSVERZORGING:gebruik een emulsie of een lichte créme die de huid beschermt en mat maakt,en de talgproductie afremt.
Gebruik uitsluitend niet-comedogene verzorgingsprodukten(die de vorming van mee-eters niet bevorderen).

DE ZON :Embarrassment: nder invloed van de zon wordt de hoornlaag dikker,wat de problemen kan verergeren:talg en cellen zullen zich nog dieper in het haar-huidsmeerzakje inkapselen...
Geniet van de zon,maar met mate en gebruik een sunblock.

DE REINIGING VAN DE HUID:knijp nooit zelf puistjes en mee-eters uit.
Een goede huidreiniging is de taak van een dermatoloog of laat de produkten gewoon hun werk doen.

MAKE-UP:gebruik hypoallergene en niet comedogene produkten.
Ga zeker nooit slapen zonder de make-up eerst te verwijderen.

Voor meer informatie;vraag advies aan uw apotheker!
De produkten van Avène verzekeren een zichtbaar en duurzaam resultaat!

(bron;Dermatologische Laboratoria Avène)

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb deze informatie hierboven geplaatst om meer duidelijkheid te geven over het ontstaan van puistjes.

Ikzelf heb in de puberteit last gehad van acné en nu,nu ik 33 ben,had ik nog steeds last van (vooral) mee-eters en opduikende puistjes op en langs mijn neus en op mijn kin.

Ik heb de reigingsgel en de verzorgingscréme van Avène(op advies van dermatoloog en apotheker)gekocht en gebruikt  :Wink: ....en na één week waren bijna alle onzuiverheden weg!!!

Niet goedkoop,maar wel ver de beste op de markt!(en nee,ik heb verder niets te maken met dat bedrijf  :Wink: )

Grtjs Agnes  :Smile:

----------


## Techie

Zou je misschien de exacte naam kunnen geven van deze producten die je gebruikt hebt? En indien mogelijk een link naar het product op de avène website?

mvg,

Techie

----------


## Agnes574

Heb je juist een PM teruggestuurd met de antwoorden...
maar zet ze hier ook nog even neer,ok?

Reiniging:
Avène Cleanance..reinigende gel zonder zeep/zit een beetje scrub in ook=écht goed!

Dagcréme:
Avène Cleanance K met AHA en BHA...Verzorging om mee-eters en onzuiverheden te verwijderen. Indicaties:huid met mee-eters,pukkels en onzuiverheden(heeft ook peeling/huidvernieuwend effect en kan als dag én nachtcréme worden gebruikt...matteert de huid ook>geen vettig uiterlijk)

Nachtcréme:
NeoStrata Face Cream plus 15 AHA
Deze ultraverzachtende créme bevat een optimale associatie van glycolzuur,een alfa-hydroxyzuur en exclusieve actieve bestanddelen om de huid te exfolieeren en te regenereren. (Vervaagd/verwijdert littekens van acné,pigmentvlekken,alsook puistjes en mee-eters door het verfijnen van de porieen en huidvernieuwing...
Deze créme is zeg maar de hele zachte chemische peeling voor thuis...ik heb 'm genomen op aanraden van mijn dermatoloog(waar ik dinsdag voor de laatste keer naar toe ga voor een milde chemische peeling)zodat ik thuis mijn huid verder kan vernieuwen! 

Hopelijk heb ik je hiermee genoeg info gegeven...de Avène website kende ik niet,dus merci voor de tip! Ik ga daar zeker eens kijken!
Als je nog vragen hebt:geef maar een gil!  :Wink: 

Groetjes Agnes

----------


## Techie

Merci voor het snelle antwoord. 

Die Avène Cleanance reinigende gel zonder zeep, dat is toch groen gekleurd in een doorzichtig flesje he?

Morgen eens naar de apotheker  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Idd!
Blauw/groen kleurtje en doorzichtig flesje!
En na het eerste gebruik zal je al opvallen hoe schoon en zacht je gezicht voelt!  :Smile: 
Succes en laat eens weten hoe het jou bevalt ok?

Grtjs Agnes  :Wink:

----------


## Techie

Zal ik zeker doen  :Wink:

----------


## beauty

bedankt voor de hulp

----------

